#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electrical and Electronics Engineering Notes >  >  Problems and Solutions

## ksbgem

Hi all. I am Suresh preparing for government jobs like TRANSCO, GENCO, and AEE on my own. The books I have for preparation is _Electrical Engineering_ by J.B. Gupta and _Question bank in Electrical Engineering_ by Galgotia publications. they both have lot of numerical problems which have no solutions in those books. I need experts guidance to solve them but I have no one here even my friends to discuss. Recently i Find this forum. Seems so guys are here who may have lot of knowledge than me. I just want to post the problems here those i have no idea how to solve. is it right to do that here? if yes I like to start posting. We can gain lot of knowledge by Discussing  :(nod): 





  Similar Threads: Control Engineering Problems with Solutions Problems & Solutions to Mechanical Engineering Electrical engg problems and solutions Problems & Solutions in Mechanical Engineering Problems from transformers with solutionS

----------

